# Mobile phones for Youth: A necessity or Style statement?



## °K£l†huzaD° (Feb 19, 2008)

Well yeah that's the topic. 

I for one think that it is a necessity as 'we' can stay in touch with our family and friends when alone. It even teaches us the basics of money management.
But some people say they are harmful to health. I guess there is some negative point in everything.

Style Statement? Umm..not completely. But yeah showing off feels really weally good


----------



## amitash (Feb 19, 2008)

nowadays cellphones are like pocket PCs which can make calls..it is really a neccisity as ive found out many times...tey maybe a style statement now but look arround..everybodies gettin cells nowadays so soon there will be no style statement as everyone will have a cell


----------



## narangz (Feb 19, 2008)

Well we lived without cell phones when they weren't available. For the youth it is the style statement. 

These days I feel its pain! I am fed up of cell phone now.


----------



## pree@blueshift (Feb 20, 2008)

Its a kind of style statement 4 youth...
 Most of de youngsters (Not everyone) are fascinated wit de new models ..
 Nd r ready to buy them even if dey r costly !!!!


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah, Its become more of a style statement than a necessity.
I know folks who have good digital cams and still want to buy phones with 3 and 5 MP cams.
They dont even use the cam on the phone, but they want it to be there.
If keeping in touch is the real question,
I dont see the need for cams and memory in a cell phone.
Also, the point that they cram so much into so little space,
means that the phones become very fragile.One drop and the phone's history.

Personally, i think its better to use different gadgets than a unified gadget with all features.
These days people jus wanna show off,
And while i agree with the fact that they help us keep in touch,
I also point out the fact that, many people dont even know the basic etiquette of using one.
They jus shout into one , dont even care to where they are ,
and dont even think about the people around them.
And the music and ringtones is only adding noise in public places.
And this isnt just from some un-educated folks, I've personally seen some very educated people do this.

And yeah, narangz is right, People did live without cell phones.


----------



## nishantv2003 (Feb 20, 2008)

Its Simply A necessry Style statement


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 20, 2008)

hmm.. I have a Nokia 3315

*www.shopbot.com.au/i/2004/8/9833_160.jpg

will it be considered as style statement ??


----------



## narangz (Feb 20, 2008)

^^ It'll be considered as a way to keep in touch with people. But don't you think cell phones are barging into our privacy? We can't have a nice time sitting somewhere without the phone ringing again & again. Ofcourse it can be swtiched off but when I do that this is what people say:
"Phone liya toh on bhi rakha karo na"


----------



## hullap (Feb 20, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Nokia 3315
> 
> *www.shopbot.com.au/i/2004/8/9833_160.jpg


ROFL


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 20, 2008)

If it is only for communication then even a Nokia 1100 or SE J200i will do the job & I recommend parents giving these only to the student. What will they do with a 10k phone at this age????? And why do they even need it?

The max they should do is to give the students a W950i, no camera means no tension of MMS scandels & it will still be enough to fullfill the urge for music of youngsters.

But then again, who listens to this. Kids argue with parents that they will either get an N82 or no Phone, & parents give them N82 due to there love....WTH.... kick the kid's arse if he/she talks like that. Kids these days have computer at home so they don't need always on access to internet on GPRS, so why a Symbian Phone is a necessity???

Kids take Mobile phone as Youth Icons & don't even know how to use all the features. I am using my K750i from 2 years & my friends tell me to change it & buy something "cooler". I say, "Y????? This is doing everything I want".

Once a student completes 12th, give him/her a basic phone with mp3 capability & preferably no Camera. Once they complete there graduation & go in some job, then they are free to buy whatever they want....I mean the main purpose of mobile phone is to talk & SMS, & that even the 5k phones do fine. My ex-GF has a N70 ME, & doesn't even know how to use the file manager in it.


----------



## hullap (Feb 20, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> don't even know how to use all the features.


what i've RIPPED my n72 apart


----------



## mediator (Feb 20, 2008)

> If it is only for communication then even a Nokia 1100 or SE J200i will do the job & I recommend parents giving these only to the student. What will they do with a 10k phone at this age????? And why do they even need it?
> 
> The max they should do is to give the students a W950i, no camera means no tension of MMS scandels & it will still be enough to fullfill the urge for music of youngsters.
> 
> ...


 +1



> Kids take Mobile phone as Youth Icons & don't even know how to use all the features


Kids in my area are way smarter than most of the guyz in my gang. They know all about mobile hacks and how use everything!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 20, 2008)

mediator said:


> Kids in my area are way smarter than most of the guyz in my gang. They know all about mobile hacks and how use everything!!


 
I was in Axis Bank 2 months back to buy form for Symbi. They had a list on the notice board showing the purchase & submition date of forms. There was this guy beside me of my age with a N73 ME. He called his friend & said "Note it down, I m telling the dates....." & started telling his friend the date on the phone.

I went beside him took out my K750i & took a pic of the list page 

Then he realised that he also has a cam in his phone & said to his friend "wait , i m taking pic"....

this is where I say, they have the device but don't know how to use it to the max, but jump at the first site of a new phone. Parents should be strict in giving them the phone model, they don't really need an iPhone or W960i in college...do they?


----------



## hullap (Feb 20, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> they don't really need an iPhone or W960i in college...do they?


well people like me would need


----------



## mediator (Feb 20, 2008)

Nah, even the oldies and many guyz of our age don't know the full functionalities of the phone. I don't have much knowledge of mobile phones. So basically I cannot tell if the phone with my friend is having a particular functionality. Its not age specific, infants being the exception. 

Like, I don't read Digit all day, but only the part that interests me. But kids can go through it again n again coz they have all the time in the world. They can read "How the machines were tested", "Mobiles arena" etc and even the useless stuff like ads n other stuff like the magazine cover babe  and then bunk with their friends in skooltime to discuss it all.

In reality the younger generation is getting much more tech savvy and its a known fact younger kids learn faster. So with the resources available these days i.e net, mobiles etc its no surprise that kids are getting smarter.

Its the age, time and state of mind and kids have it all.

But even so, I agree with u that they need to be limited for proper discipline.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 20, 2008)

there is nothing wrong with a mobile phone as long as we don't use them for something that should not be done.


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 20, 2008)

This is really two-sided, and depends completely on the owner. If you see some-one with a moto-razr, chances are it is just a style statement. But again, chances are he is an uber-geek who cannot stand to be away from his gadgets for too long, and chose the RAZR for its hack-a-bility (Yes, I know that word does not exist)


----------



## ashok jain (Feb 20, 2008)

lets parent decide to give or not to there child.


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 22, 2008)

I had enough with my mobile. There was a never a moment of peace. I always used to get SMS forwards, though it was interesting in the beginning, it later became an irritant and started to ignore the messages. So, the important ones were also being ignored. People should realise how to use the mobile phones. I see a lot of my classmates have the phone glued to their ears as soon as they are out of college. If you say that this is keeping in touch, I got to tell you that they even meet online and spend hours chatting. If chatting is free, why use the phoen all the time? The person who really needs to pass a message has to hear the busy message for a long time. It has also become a style statement to own the latest phone though it's costly. I completely agree with gx on what he told.


----------

